
Typographic effects in canvas - DanielRibeiro
http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/canvas/texteffects/
======
flixic
Typographic effects would be working with the glyphs themselves, or composing
letters, words into something interesting. I was pretty excited by the title:
support for OpenType ligatures and features in browsers is pretty weak, and if
<canvas> could act as a polyfill it would be pretty cool.

What is here are graphic effects, and while technically interesting,
aesthetically not pleasing.

~~~
davedx
Also not useful for SEO or a host of other requirements on the web.

------
cristianpascu
Reading through the article, I was thinking if a canvas-based photoshop-like
app could be built. Is anyone aware of an article that explains the
architecture of Photoshop? How pixels are processed through its stack of
layers?

~~~
stuaxo
Looking at GEGL, which gimp is moving to might be a good way. It's also a nice
system that could get something more than photoshop.

------
synor
Text effects, not typography.

------
nod
I was hoping to see underline.

